
Marissa Mayer leaving Yahoo - the_arun
http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/marissa-mayer-leaving-yahoo-after-verizon-takes-over-company-says-n704956
======
alt_f4
drove Yahoo further into the ditch, got paid millions for it. glad to see her
go, most overrated tech executive ever.

~~~
velodrome
Yahoo was in "the ditch" long before Mayer. They had the opportunity to buy
Google for $1M, they passed on it...

[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CoNYEe0WEAAGC0P.jpg:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CoNYEe0WEAAGC0P.jpg:large)

~~~
nihonde
Yang also bought into Alibaba and Yahoo! Japan, both of which made Mayer's job
of returning shareholder value an autopilot gig that any one of us could have
"succeeded" in while collecting $900MM a week in comp. She's just another
Emperor without clothes.

~~~
nihonde
Sorry, I meant $900K per week. Still...

------
GoToRO
I'm a long time user of Yahoo Mail. The problems started to appear just when
they tried to keep up with the new technology (I read that they use React). Up
to that point everything was good.

Now, when I load the web mail client, sometimes it let's me select emails but
the action buttons remain grayed out. This is a problem with the app state and
also a problem with overthinking things: why would you disable those buttons
at all? I know, active/disabled buttons show you what you can do or not from
the current state of the app but it's not like the app is so complicated that
you can not figured it out yourself.

~~~
technofiend
There's nothing wrong with yahoo mail that forwarding it all to another e-mail
service won't fix. Seriously. I gave up on their crappy interface a long time
ago. Just forward it elsewhere if you can't afford to just get rid of it.

~~~
GoToRO
I don't want to change it, I like it. Plus they added the possibility to add
other email accounts and so on. It just that they had a good product and now
with the rewrite the product is not as good which you would expect to get from
a rewrite.

------
sh87
I hope she chooses a problem with far deeper impact like university education
or healthcare.

------
sunstone
Next stop Uber I guess.

~~~
Aron
Interesting idea. Yahoo was basically ride-sharing Ali Baba so it's a fit.

